# Solved: Excel 2007 slow when opening documents



## krazeecrw

I just upgraded my Office 2003 to Office 2007 and everything seems to be fine. The only issue I have is I double-click an Excel file on my Desktop or My Documents, it takes several minutes for the file to come up. If I have an Excel file open already and double-click another one it comes up quickly. If I open Excel first, and the click on File and Open, it comes up quickly as well.

It is only when I am opening Excel for the first time when I double click a file. I have found that when I do this it opens Excel and if I right-click, click Open and then click Cancel, it brings the document it quickly.

I have cleaned out my Temp folder and tried making changes with some File Associations but nothing speeds it up at all.

Any advice? We are going to be deploying this upgrade to about 50 users in the next couple of weeks and do not want everyone having this same issue.

Thanks!


----------



## cuttlefish

Sounds like the PC is pretty well loaded up with other applications maybe so that when you have to open up another program like Excel, it is having a bit of trouble finding the memory or CPU availability!

Office 2007 is a known resource hog so I would have a look at Task Manager and see just how you stand for CPU and Memory before you open Excel. You can get to Task Manager by right clicking on a blank spot on the lower tool bar. Then click on the menu headings CPU and Memory and it will sort them into ascending/descending order that makes them easier to identify.

Minimizing all other running applications also frees up your CPU and memory usages.

Let us know what happens!


----------



## Rollin_Again

Also make sure your anti-virus is not causing the slowdown. Disable and/or unistall to test. What Anti-Virus do you use?

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## Sebatical

krazeecrw, did you ever find a solution to this? I recently began experiencing the problem on Vista Ultimate with Excel 2007. What is strange, is that it only started a couple of days ago. I've removed the only installation I've had recently (Java JRE), restored to a 7/22 restore point, removed my A/V software, but still, the same problem.

If I open Excel, it pops right up. If I double-click a file, it's 20-25 seconds before the document appears. Same behavior with Word 2007 and EditPlus.


----------



## drscottadams

Found this post on another site. It worked perfectly for me.

http://www.m3rlin.org/wordpress/slow-opening-excel-2003-files-in-excel-2007/


----------



## zax20

This post is the solution that I found

http://excel2007-slow-open-file.blogspot.com/


----------



## raykirkwood

ZAX20 link solution worked exactly as it said on the tin. No more problems with slow opening of Excel 2007 stored files. Heaven knows why at least one add-in active needed for it to work properly!?


----------

